# Where's All The Hunters?



## shot in the foot

Weres all the hunters on the site, i was looking forward to reading all the hunting stories from all over he world, i run a hunting site myself and thought it would be a change to read the differant ways people hunt, 
all these hunting slingshots for sale and no stories, come on lads get posting, jeff


----------



## stelug

jack sheed restricted area forum?







At least is where you can find me, I don't like to hurt feelig of non hunters pals


----------



## shot in the foot

stelug said:


> jack sheed restricted area forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least is where you can find me, I don't like to hurt feelig of non hunters pals


that is why they have put this hunting bit here so the none hunters dont have to look, jeff


----------



## USASlingshot

next time i go hunting ill post pics. havent go the chance.


----------



## philly

Season just opened in ny for squrrels, I'm not one for shooting song birds, starlings excepted. Hope to hav some pics soon. 
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot

philly said:


> Season just opened in ny for squrrels, I'm not one for shooting song birds, starlings excepted. Hope to hav some pics soon.
> Philly


spot on song birds should be left only pest control i thought the likes of fish and them that sell hunting slingshots would be posting in here, would be a good ad for there slingshots, jeff


----------



## philly

I'm shooting a PS 2 from Perry, waiting for my new EPS due soon. Just loaded up on 1/2 steel balls. I live on long island in NY, season here starts Nov 1 not sure about carry being legal for hunting but I bring it along for close shots. Hunt with a scoped 22 semi auto pistol for bushy tails, fun stuff.
Philly

Sept 1 upstate, open mow, I have 5 acres up there, lots of beech, oak and hockey trees,


----------



## philly

Spell correction on my IPod is a pain. No hockey trees, hicory, nuts smaller than pucks.
Philly


----------



## mr.joel

I'll try to arrange a camel hunt with the HFX...


----------



## joseph_curwen

mr.joel said:


> I'll try to arrange a camel hunt with the HFX...


Or a Troll hunt


----------



## Sam

mr.joel said:


> I'll try to arrange a camel hunt with the HFX...


Why stop at Camels? Why not Moose and Grizzly Bears!









Seriously though, so far I've only achieved one kill with my PS-2, but I will be ordering some lead shortly - so you can expect an awful lot more!


----------



## snakeshack

.44 or .50 led for sure!







I chased a possum out of my garbage every other night until this forum started! Now I have to go out of town to get new slingshot game pictures!


----------



## frosty2

I just had to off a raccoon that has been trying to kill our cats. Had to use the .22. Raccoons are a little tough for my slingshots.
Didn't take any pictures, it just looks like an ordinary raccoon, except dead.
frosty2


----------



## Sam

frosty2 said:


> I just had to off a raccoon that has been trying to kill our cats. Had to use the .22. Raccoons are a little tough for my slingshots.
> Didn't take any pictures, it just looks like an ordinary raccoon, except dead.
> frosty2


Ah you should have recruited one of Joerg's designs -- *TWACK* oh sh** where's it's head gone!?


----------



## NoSugarRob

frosty2 said:


> I just had to off a raccoon that has been trying to kill our cats. Had to use the .22. Raccoons are a little tough for my slingshots.
> Didn't take any pictures, it just looks like an ordinary raccoon, except dead.
> frosty2


except dead .....


----------



## Sam

NoSugarRob said:


> I just had to off a raccoon that has been trying to kill our cats. Had to use the .22. Raccoons are a little tough for my slingshots.
> Didn't take any pictures, it just looks like an ordinary raccoon, except dead.
> frosty2


except dead .....















[/quote]
Yeah, that's the part *we like! *


----------



## Nico

shot in the foot said:


> Weres all the hunters on the site, i was looking forward to reading all the hunting stories from all over he world, i run a hunting site myself and thought it would be a change to read the differant ways people hunt,
> all these hunting slingshots for sale and no stories, come on lads get posting, jeff


I post hunting stories and pictures on Jacksshed, very unfamiliar with the crowd here so I dont want to offend anyone or otherwise.
I might be slow in posting as things are getting busy for me right now and I work graveyard shift. I hunt with own homemade slingshots as I feel more comfortable using what I make.

I'm Nick on Jacks Shed and my avatar there is the Hand of Glory


----------



## Performance Catapults

Hunting with a slingshot is illegal in the state of Kentucky. So I would be foolish to...


----------



## dgaf

mr.joel said:


> I'll try to arrange a camel hunt with the HFX...


i would love to see that


----------



## scamp

The hunters are a minority on this forum. For the likelyhood of being ostricized, they have begun to post and associate on another forum. Scamp


----------



## shot in the foot

scamp said:


> The hunters are a minority on this forum. For the likelyhood of being ostricized, they have begun to post and associate on the Rebel forum. Scamp


Why would the hunters be ostricized on here, and this is a old post i put up in september last year, we have some good hunters on here, and for many the hunting season has not started yet, most of the game has young now, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Just about to post one, Jeff.


----------



## scamp

With all due respect; you're the one that asked the question. The answer remains the same. Scamp


----------



## shot in the foot

scamp said:


> With all due respect; you're the one that asked the question. The answer remains the same. Scamp


That topic was put on 8 months before the other forum started, which i have been invited to join, and i asked that question 2 days aftter we started the hunting part, 
i also run a hunting site as well as help out on this one, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

shot in the foot said:


> With all due respect; you're the one that asked the question. The answer remains the same. Scamp


That topic was put on 8 months before the other forum started, which i have been invited to join, and i asked that question 2 days aftter we started the hunting part, 
i also run a hunting site as well as help out on this one, jeff
[/quote]
What's the name of your forum, Jeff?


----------



## shot in the foot

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> With all due respect; you're the one that asked the question. The answer remains the same. Scamp


That topic was put on 8 months before the other forum started, which i have been invited to join, and i asked that question 2 days aftter we started the hunting part, 
i also run a hunting site as well as help out on this one, jeff
[/quote]
What's the name of your forum, Jeff?
[/quote]

I will pm you the name, jeff


----------



## scamp

I've been a lurker on this forum for quite some time, I also lurk on other forums. I have watched closely. It is clear to me that this forum is mostly 1. flatband shooters, 2. paper and target shooters. 3.counter hunting. Scamp


----------



## Gwilym

scamp said:


> I've been a lurker on this forum for quite some time, I also lurk on other forums. I have watched closely. It is clear to me that this forum is mostly 1. flatband shooters, 2. paper and target shooters. 3.counter hunting. Scamp


I think that's generally true. Most members like flatlbands and most are target shooters but does that matter.
I'm not sure the members are generally counter hunting, Most definitely don't hunt and there are some anti hunters on here but there are also a few hunters and even more people who are pro hunting.


----------



## philly

This site caters to all slingshot shooters regardless of weather hunter,target or just plinkers. All type slings are represented and elastic types. As on other forums, I read what interests me and ignore the other posts. Something for everyone on here. There are alot of hard core hunters here that don't necessarily post kill pictures for thier own reasons but they are out there and killing and consuming alot of game. To each his own.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob

what Mr Philly said


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Personally, I haven't posted before, because for me, hunting is a very practical thing (even though it's great fun) so I just go out and do it; and it's usually too difficult to get the thing on camera (I had a camera man there for my video and we still didn't get the actual shot) But if you really want to see some pics of dead animals, just let me know.


----------



## mckee

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Personally, I haven't posted before, because for me, hunting is a very practical thing (even though it's great fun) so I just go out and do it; and it's usually too difficult to get the thing on camera (I had a camera man there for my video and we still didn't get the actual shot) But if you really want to see some pics of dead animals, just let me know.


make a thread of all your pics?


----------



## philly

NoSugarRob said:


> what Mr Philly said


You and I seem to always agree Sug, that's scary.















Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

mckee said:


> Personally, I haven't posted before, because for me, hunting is a very practical thing (even though it's great fun) so I just go out and do it; and it's usually too difficult to get the thing on camera (I had a camera man there for my video and we still didn't get the actual shot) But if you really want to see some pics of dead animals, just let me know.


make a thread of all your pics?
[/quote]
Maybe.


----------



## Buffalo

Both of the things I have read on here about a "well planned out hunt" I did you have closed. So why post the story?
Redards Buff


----------



## NoSugarRob

philly said:


> what Mr Philly said


You and I seem to always agree Sug, that's scary.















Philly
[/quote]

great minds think a like Mr Phill ?


----------



## kyrokon

I love to hunt but slingshot hunting is not legal where I live. If I did hunt with my slingshot I would not post pictures or tell the story.

I enjoy reading all the hunting storys and pictures you guys share here. Hopefully one day I will get to contribute to this section of the forum. Until then thank you to those who do.


----------



## Formidonis Noctu

I hunt, amongst other things, you may like my you-tube channel, but i draw the line at recounting story's in text.
cheers 
Ste


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A hunter has eyes looking forward and the hunted has eyes on the side. There are a few with eyes placed for looking both ways. Some hunters even have eyes that work independently. Where are your eyes placed? -- Tex


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Tex-Shooter said:


> A hunter has eyes looking forward and the hunted has eyes on the side. There are a few with eyes placed for looking both ways. Some hunters even have eyes that work independently. Where are your eyes placed? -- Tex


Now that's thinkin' Tex.


----------



## AJW

scamp said:


> The hunters are a minority on this forum. For the likelyhood of being ostricized, they have begun to post and associate on another forum. Scamp


"scamp 
Posted 26 June 2011 - 11:15 AM
The hunters are a minority on this forum. For the likelyhood of being ostricized, they have begun to post and associate on another forum. Scamp "

Ostracized ? Never heard that before. If the forum were against it, all they have to do is eliminate the forum classification of " Slingshot hunting and fishing "
There is a reason they call it fishing and hunting .. and not ... catching and killing, it not easy to be successful and so we get pictures.
There are a lot of graphic pictures of hunters kills posted this month, and there is no back lash, no protest, only the odd innuendo to stir the pot. I agree with Jeff, come on you hunters, get posting more pictures.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Old hunters (like myself) never die, they just get lost in the woods!







-- Tex


----------



## AJW

[


----------



## JoergS

Hunting posts are welcome here. Why not?

I don't hunt, but I don't frown upon hunting in general. It is necessary, not only for survival, but also for nature now that man has killed most of the other predators. I don't hunt because I personally don't enjoy it. That is the only reason.

I think the hunting subforum is here to stay.

Jörg


----------



## pelleteer

Tex-Shooter said:


> Old hunters (like myself) never die, they just get lost in the woods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Tex


----------



## spanky

I used to hunt a fair bit,Had permission on three farms where i used to shoot woodies-rats-crows.I used a Logun S16.Packed in when Ramblers and Bird watches starting giving me grief when out with the rifle.The thing is they were tresspassing-But thought they could wonder about on private land because they were animal lovers and bird watchers.
I have spent more hours than any of them just sat watching the wildlife go about thier daily lives.Rabbits-Hawks-Foxes-Owls etc,Because i used to carry a rifle doesnt mean i shot everything in sight.I only shot what the farmers wanted,Vermin.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I don't hunt and I guess I'm against it but my time here has taught me to except hunters for what they do and I expect the same from them,so now I do not comment on hunting posts and I now keep my hunting and what I think of it....opinions!!! to myself, and I feel better for it...........that's is all.


----------



## spanky

I plan on going back to hunting,But only in the Farmyard where there are a few rats need culling.
I will not be wondering around the fields anymore,About 18 months ago i was out and about when i saw some movement in the bushes about 50 yards from me.I took a steady walk up to the bushes,See what was hiding in there.
Imagine my suprise when i found it was a bloke in full cammo gear eating sarnies and drinking from a flask.I asked him what the heck he thought he was doing on private land.The guy said he was just bird watching.
I could have shot him by mistake,That was the final straw,I sold my rifle.


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I don't hunt because my Dad never took me hunting and I didn't have any friends that hunted. But I'm not against hunting. I've watched some of Gamekeeper John's hunting videos with interest. So I hope the hunters here will post away, and not feel like they are going to be ostracized.

By the way, because of over-development in our area (rapidly taking away all the land used by the local deer), I frequently see deer in our back yard. Our yard backs up to a large wooded area. I saw two spike antlered bucks yesterday, a doe and a very young fawn. Generally I see at least one deer every single day. They eat our ornamental plants and vegetable gardens. I wish I could harvest a couple with my Mosin Nagant, but the law says only in season, only if you have a hunting license, and only if you're at least 150 yards from the nearest dwelling.

We have a very few squirrels. I've only seen one raccoon in the twelve years I've lived here. A few Dove. No pheasant, and no quail. There are also Possum, and I wouldn't mind taking a few of them out of circulation, but not to eat. They're pests.

I think it was Jack Koeler in his book who mentioned using paint balls to shoot at deer, for the thrill of the hunt without actually harming them. I've got a supply of paintballs handy, but the deer seem to stay away when I have them handy and ready to shoot.


----------



## rockslinger

I hunt but not near as much as I use to because I'm getting older. I enjoy eating game meat but my family doesn't so I mainly do quail and dove hunting now. I've taken my share of deer over the years as well as Javalina and wild hog. I think it's great that we have a hunting section in the forum. Anyone that doesn't agree with hunting doesn't have to go to that section.


----------



## Xidoo

I like hunting, but there is not a lot of game where I live. I usually hunt inca doves, but I really enjoy this. I hunt most of the time in the city, so I have to be very carefull when shootin, so no person, pet, window, car, house, gets the proyectile. Saludos.


----------



## Warhammer1

Just my two cents but I think those who hunt with slingshots should try and establish some guidelines on hunting - whats cool and what is not cool.

Generally there are two types of animals we hunt. Game, or something you can HARVEST and consume, and pest animals, invading species (harmful) etc.

What should be avoided is killing for the sake of killing. For this reason I think a contest of who can kill the most does not make sense.

This is YOUR sport - a new sport. What you do can affect the future.

For those NEW to hunting perhaps a little on how to clean and cook the animal (recipes).

In poorer third world countries, the slingshot is responsible for a large amount of poaching and eradication of many species, especially songbirds. If you like to hunt a certain areas of woods, conservation methods should be employed to ensure a natural balance in populations.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Warhammer, these things have been covered already.


----------



## Xidoo

Warhammer1 said:


> Just my two cents but I think those who hunt with slingshots should try and establish some guidelines on hunting - whats cool and what is not cool.
> 
> Generally there are two types of animals we hunt. Game, or something you can HARVEST and consume, and pest animals, invading species (harmful) etc.
> 
> What should be avoided is killing for the sake of killing. For this reason I think a contest of who can kill the most does not make sense.
> 
> This is YOUR sport - a new sport. What you do can affect the future.
> 
> For those NEW to hunting perhaps a little on how to clean and cook the animal (recipes).
> 
> In poorer third world countries, the slingshot is responsible for a large amount of poaching and eradication of many species, especially songbirds. If you like to hunt a certain areas of woods, conservation methods should be employed to ensure a natural balance in populations.


Mmmmm Prejudice again.

I know that many species of animals where hunted to almost to extintion by rich white people and not using slingshots. Just take a look at Africa since the Romans.

I have seen many documentaries on how the goberment of different countries have to hunt down different introduced species or overpopulated species, before they do more harm to the ecosistems or the cities.

I know the case of the bisons in the USA hunted almost to extinction and not by the third world indians.
How about the case of the migrant dove extincted since 1910 in USA, whose numbers where in the billions of members?? I have seen in person, the last one of its species at the Smithsonian Museum in Washington D.C.

I have seen too many animals kill by people who are not hunters. How about the people who chase and run over an animal on the road?? I have seen people killing animals on purpose while driving their vehicles.
Even the train kills animals that I have never seen alive, but killed at the railroad tracks. Please... you do not need a slingshot or sometimes even the desire to kill an animal to do so.

How about some open mind??


----------

